# Lens Profile for Sony RX1



## Harry Briels (Mar 10, 2013)

I read somewhere that Lightroom has a lens profile for the Sony RX1.
The RX1 has a fixed Carl Zeiss lens Sonnar 2/35mm;
I would like to put this lens profile as a default in my LR.
*How do I locate this lens profile and 
*how can I put this in LR as my lens profile default?
Thank you for helping me out!
Harry


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Harry.  I'll assume you're updated to 4.3 now, since you're using an RX1?  The lens profile was added at the same time, but it'll likely only show for raw files.

Go to the Lens Corrections panel and enable the lens corrections.  It may find it automatically, but if it doesn't, find it in those pop-ups.  If it wasn't found automatically, go to the pop-up just above and select Save New Lens Profile Defaults.

If you want to automatically apply it to all photos, instructions are here: http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...1174/189/how-do-i-change-the-default-settings


----------



## Harry Briels (Mar 10, 2013)

Dear Victoria,
When I follow your instructions I only get, without any other choice, he "Sony DT 18-200mm" lens both under Model and Profile.
I checked and have LR 4.3
Harry


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 10, 2013)

You haven't selected a raw file.  I've just downloaded sample raw and JPEG files to double check.


----------



## Harry Briels (Mar 10, 2013)

Dear Victoria,
I am shooting in JPEG because for a while LR was not yet available for RX1 Raw files. 
Since the image quality of the RX1 JPEG's is so excellent I forgot about switching to RAW!
A good thing that we have a LR-Queen!
Thank you very much,
Harry


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 10, 2013)

No trouble at all!


----------

